# North Korean Navy Departs to attack Hawaii



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`










`


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

A nice boat like that must be their flagship. I'd hate to be the guy in front; all he's got is a pointy stick.


----------

